
You don't need to be an asshole to be a great CEO - lizlecrone
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-dont-need-asshole-great-ceo-andrew-maguire?trk=hp-feed-article-title-publish
======
cft
_Leaders often characterized as assholes dominate the headlines: Jeff Bezos,
Steve Jobs, Larry Ellison, Travis Kalanick, the list goes on and on._

He is basing the article on his personal example. Is he saying that he is more
successful as a CEO than above-listed people?

